# Ladder racks for vans



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all, I'm Pete, a newbe here. Just picked up my 1st official plumbing van and was wondering if there's a pipe/ladder rack out there that stands above the rest. The one I'm looking at right now is made by "American Van" The heavy duty steel ladder rack. I'm wondering if you get vibration from the ones that don't require any drilling? This one doesn't, It's about $165 which I thought was a good price. Hope you all are doing great!
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use one made by adrian steel. Its made to clamp on my gmc van. It has a 750lb load rating. No vibration whatsoever. I also use "RackStrap" brand rachet tye-downs. Very very happy with my set-up.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Adrian steel is what I use as well. GOod stuff.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I use the weather guard pipe rack. Very heavy duty and just plain heavy. It also clamps on to my e250 works great. Only thing I don't like is I have to have a ladder to get my ladder.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll look at aluminum for my next truck. I'm tired of the steel ones rusting.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Colgar said:


> I'll look at aluminum for my next truck. I'm tired of the steel ones rusting.


I got a system one with all the goodies for and ext cab short bed. That I would sell.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have 4 of these at the shop if anyone is interested.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a set of American Van racks that are a little heavier-duty than the last picture above this post. I can't remember what I paid, but it was probably close to $300 - and after about ten years of use, they look just about as good as they did new.


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

I have 4 of these at the shop if anyone is interested.


I had that exact set on my old Van. They aren't rated for as much weight, but in 3 years the aluminum and Stainless will not have rust streaks running down the side of your van!! I did have to put the splitter on the front rack though to stop the vibration...


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

I have these on my van, they are all aluminum so they won't rust 
and look like ****e like most of the other one's.

http://www.tuffvanracks.com/


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks a ton for all the great info guy. One thing for sure is that I'll be going with aluminum. Take care and thanks again!
Pete


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres a pic of my rack and strap system. The rack will carry 750 pounds evenly loaded its 7 years old and we get 60" of rain a year. Theres alitttle rust but not much.


----------



## CDB (Dec 5, 2014)

I noticed everyone in the area I live (Florida) using the same racks and found about them. They are called Tuff Racks and are available online at tuffracks.com. They are aluminum and hold up great even in our humid conditions :thumbup:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Adrian steel with the hydraulic ladder lift


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> I use the weather guard pipe rack. Very heavy duty and just plain heavy. It also clamps on to my e250 works great. Only thing I don't like is I have to have a ladder to get my ladder.


I have the Weatherguard 216-3 rack on my Jimmy Van...
They have worked well...

Kelly, you need to set the tie down where you can stand in the side door to fasten and release it...


----------

